# Perforadora de circuitos impreso mediante el procesamiento de imagenes



## dan9126 (Ago 24, 2012)

Buenas tarde compañeros:

Actualmente me encuentro trabajando en una perforadora de circuitos impreso mediante el procesamiento de imágenes,y a pesar que ya se ha implementado la misma utilizando los rieles de una impresora me gustaría que me ayudaran a resolver las siguiente pregunta.

¿para el Posicionamiento de motores cual es mas eficiencia(DC,Paso a  paso,Servomotores) ?

¿ Quería implementar alguna herramienta de control al proyecto para que esta sea mas eficiente(PID,ZAD,CNC) cual me recomienda?

¿Que herramienta me serviría para que mi proyecto no haga simplemente la perforación de hueco sino también las pista ?

¿Es posible comunicar matlab con el CNC ? 

NOTA:la programación del  procesamiento de imagen que me permite detectar los agujeros esta hecha en matlab.

Agradezco su atención y espero su punto de vista.cordial saludo cualquier sugerencia dispuesto a escucharla.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 25, 2012)

No lo entiendo; si te dan el archivo con las coordenadas y diámetros, supongo que vale con un cnc. Además los métodos "serios" de hacer circuitos impresos empiezan por taladrar la placa virgen, luego no hay nada que ver.


----------



## dan9126 (Ago 26, 2012)

Pues según tengo entendido no todo los programa para diseñar circuitos impreso arrojan las coordenada por eso estoy utilizando el procesamiento de imagen para detectar la  pista y los agujeros.

Si puedes recomendarme un tutorial sobre CNC te lo agradecería.Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2012)

Pues yo no lo juraría pero casi; tendría que pensar que programa no da las coordenadas de los taladros.
Además un sistema de visión artificial no lo veo en ese trabajo, me parece que funcionaría rematadamente mal y sería tremendamente lento.
No te puedo recomendar manuales porque no los conozco, es algo que estudié en la carrera solo por encima y no he vuelto a usar pero era casi como programar código máquina, creo que pasar de un listado de coordenadas a instrucciones de mecanizado no sería difícil y seguro que ya está hecho.

Edito: acabo de buscar en kicad y hay una opción en la que indica todas las coordenadas de los componentes, taladros y mucha mas información en un simple archivo de texto con la extensión .rpt  está en archivo>export>module report de ahí es muy sencillo filtrar la información que quieras y borrar el resto y eso pasarlo a la máquina que toque. Todos los fabricantes piden el archivo gerber y ya está, no lo he abierto pero seguramente estará la información de los taladros.
El resto de los programas seguro que dan esa información, y será infinitamente mas sencillo que hacer que un sistema deduzca donde van los taladros.

Si buscas en google "greber to cnc" salen bastantes entradas de software que lo hace.


----------



## dan9126 (Ago 27, 2012)

Muchisimas gracias voy a tener en cuenta el consejo que me das


----------

